# Bosch 1617 Bonus Pack



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Was at the Lowes in Derby KS last night and saw that they were bringing out the bonus packs for the 1617EVS. Free edge guide, bushings, and centering cone.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

You mean like this one ---> http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1717?


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Costco has a similar set for under $200 in my neck of the woods. Might be worth checking out.


----------

